# Crane Coal Cooker question



## bgreene (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

I have the opportunity to get a Crane Coal Cooker Model 44 for free.  I have a fireplace that I hardly ever use and am considering using it for this purpose.  I have the following questions:

- My city requires that I get a permit for it and that its installed according to the installation instructions for the stove.  However, I don't have that document.  Does anyone know where I can get it?

- My fireplace has the typical vent that I can open or close.  How do people install a coal stove in a general purpose fireplace?

- I'm assumming that I can get this professionally installed.  What is the typical price range that one pays for this?

Thanks


----------



## begreen (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome bgreene. Catchy name ya got there . You might find more info at the Anthracite Coal forum. http://nepacrossroads.com/

There are some Crane owners there. Maybe try to contact coal-cooker? 
http://nepacrossroads.com/about3600.html


----------



## webbie (Jun 22, 2008)

That is a relatively standard batch-fed coal stove - made here in Ma. as I remember. They were well regarded in the industry.

You might be able to dig up a manual......at that other site - from an owner.

As far as installation into a fireplace, the best job would entail a full liner of the existing chimney- assuming it is an exterior masonry chimney, with stainless steel pipe. This can be flex, rigid or a combo of the two. A block off plate would be installed below the damper - made of sheet metal - with the pipe passing through it.

Make sure you upgrade the liner to one which is rated for coal use. This usually means a 316 grade of stainless steel. 

Found this pic of one Crane model on craigslist


----------



## Crane Stoves (Apr 22, 2012)

You may message PM me here or email me at dcrane@jackconway.com if you need any help with an owners manual or advice on any of my fathers products. Sincerely Doug Crane Jr.


----------



## Crane Stoves (Dec 7, 2012)

http://nepacrossroads.com/about26354.html (im not sure its OK to post links like this, but if a mod or staff could post this Crane Stove model 44 manual pdf it would really help me and others out).


----------



## begreen (Dec 7, 2012)

No problem. I reduced the file size for upload here.


----------

